# Allen County Fair *pics*



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What a long week it has been. I am sooooo tired. Being on 2 boards plus 4 committee's and trying to help my nieces with their goats has made this a long and stressful week. Tomorrow is the auction and all 3 kids will be selling 1 goat each. The rest of them left tonight to go to their new homes. Caliber went to one of the 4-H families as their new breeding buck. Then the does went to 2 different 4-H families. Porsche and Jasmine went to Sherry (Bit of Everything) and the others went to another farm. The guy that bought the rest might be buying Marsha tomorrow in the auction if she does not go for too much so it would be cool to keep the triplets together but I am not getting my hopes up. Either way it will be weird and is weird not to have anyone at home. I am really ready for this fair to just be over. Next year should hopefully be less stressful. We did pretty decent on Wednesday for our show we got a first, a few second's, a few third's then all the rest were middle in their classes. Since i have had such a busy week and Taylor being 15 and hormonal causing problems we never had time to get pictures of each goat set up infront of the fair banner. My sister was supposed to take pictures during the show but I have not even seen those yet. Once I see if she got any good ones I will post those.

Edited to add pictures
Kerigan and Marsha








C'arra and Cookie Dough








Taylor and Bonequiqui


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Allen County Fair*

Wow I can imagine you have been busy! You'll sleep for a week after this right? 
I hope the goats sell well for you today, praying Marsha gets to stay with her sisters, but if someone else buys her hopefully it'll be a wonderful new home as well. Sounds like everyone placed very well, and I totally understand issues w/kids!

Definitely post some pictures when you get them and can get them up. I'm sure it's going to be a sad day knowing the last of your babies will be gone. At least you can check in on them and watch them/their kids in the future fair shows


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Allen County Fair*

Sounds like overall you guys had a great fair, and hopefully they sold well for you...post pictures when you can if you get them...and dont be too hard on Taylor, it happens to everyone!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Allen County Fair*

Good job, now you can rest! Dont you just love it when they can go to new homes together when possible!


----------

